# Oregon Coast For A Week



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi - I know there are a LOT of Outbackers at this site that are familiar - make that experts! - with camping on the Oregon Coast. We'd like your advise on the best place to stay for a week-long camping vacation next summer along the coast. Went to the usual reservation sites, but without pictures or detailed descriptions, its hard to know which park and which site would be best for a week-long stay (I really like the WA State Park Resv system that gives details on the park and shows pics of most of the individual sites so you have some sort of idea of what you're getting). But we'd like to go a bit further from home and I've heard so many great things about the Oregon Coast campgrounds - and we're looking for the best!

We want to be at a park with a sandy beach (kids love playing in the sand and building sandcastles) and views of the ocean if possible BUT we do not want an open, grassy site or a parking-lot style campground (which is the main reason we dislike most RV Parks - not sure why they call them parks when they're really more like parking lots).









Anyway, having been tent campers, we really prefer spacious, private, shady sites with a few trees or vegetation seperating one from their neighhbors. The new trailer has us spoiled, so we PREFER water & electric (since it will be a week-long trip), but we are use to dry camping and the close proximity to the beach and/or the view is more important to us.

So, does such a place exist on the Oregon Coast? If you know of a particular park that would match our criteria - or better yet have a favorite site # you could recommend or have pictures, we'd sure appreciate your input!

Thanks in advance,
Cindy Stephenson


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

my mail lady JUST left my driveway raving about one in Yachat, said you could almost reach out and touch the water


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Fort Stephens is a fun place to be but the camp sites are a ways from the beach itself. We love Beverly Beach(and you would have to make your reservations for next summer like now) and it has a sandy beach and is close to Newport with the acquarium. South Beach, which is past Newport, is also nice although the sites are not very separated from each other. Further south, Cape Blanco is a beautiful place (when the wind stops blowing), although the sandy beach is a walk from the camp site itself. We have never stayed in a private camp ground, on the beach, although we are slated to go to one in two weeks just outside of Seaside, plus the one we are going to for the post Thanksgiving get together. Hope this helps. j


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Would highly recommend the Cannon Beach area. Stayed at the Cannon Beach RV resort...great place. (35' 5er)

Nice beach, you can walk for-ever !!! (Jeez, I'm starting to sound like a woman in a lonely hearts ad "...long walks on the beach, romantic dinners.." YUK )

No Bad Places on the 101...some are just better than others


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Fort Stevens is nice park and it isn't that close to the beach. It is an older park so most of it doesn't have much vegetation between the sites anymore. The higher letter loops are in better shape than the lower ones.

Beverly Beach has one of the best beaches around. I was there last summer and the hwy 99 bridge that you have to walk under to get to the beach was under construction so it wasn't as pretty as usual.

If my memory is correct Nehalem Bay is exactly what you don't want. It is one of those parks that is flat and open between sites.

I'm not sure how far south you want to go but Jesse M. Honeyman State Park is one of hte best parks on the Oregon coast. I grew up in the Willamette valley and have stayed at a few of the parks on the coast.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Okay ... I've received lots of recommendations for BEVERLY BEACH, but online I'm intriged with BEACHSIDE STATE RECREATION AREA. Beachside looks to be right on a nice sandy beach and from some of the pictures I've seen in searching the web, although there aren't many trees, there is vegetation between the sites allowing for some privacy. Has anyone stayed there? If so, what were your thoughts and which campsite would you recommend? How does it compare to Beverly Beach?

For those of you who've stayed at Beverly Beach, which loop and/or campsite would you recommend?

Thanks again, everyone, for all your suggestions! I can't believe some sights are already booked in May ... we're thinking of going in June or July, so I still have some time before the 9 month advance rule applies.

Cindy


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

A review of Beachside State Park.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Any of the loops at Beverly Beach are good, the loop near the beach is great but hard to get into. If you get there you'll have less walking to the beach too, but if your awning faces the ocean you may want to keep it in as the winds can kick up at times. The Outbackers rallies have usually been back in the G loop. I personally don't care for the sites along the main road as much as you get all the traffic heading back to the back loops.


----------



## wercsje (Jul 6, 2007)

We go out every couple of weeks. You can not go wrong at an Oregon State Park. Very clean with classes for young kids in the morning and usually an evening educational class geared at all ages in the evening with a focus on the local area. We belong to Thousand Trails and have used the State Parks more than them. Starting North Fort Stevens is a must. You can take a Kayak trip of the lake for $15 bucks and tons of bike trails one guided over 6 miles so much history to see in the park the Astoria column is 20 min away and the town of Seaside about the same a little further past Seaside you have Cannon Beach. All can be easily done within a half hour from Fort Stevens. Nehalem Bay Park is not to far from Tillamook Great cheese and ice cream factory also the Air museum in an old WWII blimp hangar also the town of Manzanita and Nehalem or cute with a great pizza place all organic with a patio overlooking the little river in Nehalem (just got back last weekend). Beverly Beach nice if you want to easily walk to the beach from you campground (you go under the freeway) lots of trees and newport is close by you have totry Mo's for fresh Halibut and chips. South Beach is nice also. In florence are they have old school buses converted in the beach buggy they take you out on the dunes not real crazy but real fun our kids loved it. Last is Harris beach very nice clean easy walk to the beach and close to the California border and the redwoods. We went a back way rec. by park staff and it was a dirt road that went right in the redwoods for a few miles brought you back out on Hwy 1 kids really got up close to see the trees. Great commercial Redwoods and our Suburban. Alsooregon offers tons of light houses. My wife use to write for the Statesman Journal up here an article about things to do on the Oregon Coast if you need any help let us know. Chris


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> A review of Beachside State Park.


Thanks for the link! Thinking we'll go to Beverly Beach - now I just need to figure out WHICH LOOP and WHICH SITE!!!! Want that PERFECT site!


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

wercsje said:


> We go out every couple of weeks. You can not go wrong at an Oregon State Park. Very clean with classes for young kids in the morning and usually an evening educational class geared at all ages in the evening with a focus on the local area. We belong to Thousand Trails and have used the State Parks more than them. Starting North Fort Stevens is a must. You can take a Kayak trip of the lake for $15 bucks and tons of bike trails one guided over 6 miles so much history to see in the park the Astoria column is 20 min away and the town of Seaside about the same a little further past Seaside you have Cannon Beach. All can be easily done within a half hour from Fort Stevens. Nehalem Bay Park is not to far from Tillamook Great cheese and ice cream factory also the Air museum in an old WWII blimp hangar also the town of Manzanita and Nehalem or cute with a great pizza place all organic with a patio overlooking the little river in Nehalem (just got back last weekend). Beverly Beach nice if you want to easily walk to the beach from you campground (you go under the freeway) lots of trees and newport is close by you have totry Mo's for fresh Halibut and chips. South Beach is nice also. In florence are they have old school buses converted in the beach buggy they take you out on the dunes not real crazy but real fun our kids loved it. Last is Harris beach very nice clean easy walk to the beach and close to the California border and the redwoods. We went a back way rec. by park staff and it was a dirt road that went right in the redwoods for a few miles brought you back out on Hwy 1 kids really got up close to see the trees. Great commercial Redwoods and our Suburban. Alsooregon offers tons of light houses. My wife use to write for the Statesman Journal up here an article about things to do on the Oregon Coast if you need any help let us know. Chris


Wow! Thanks for all the info! Maybe we need to make this a TWO WEEK vacation and stay in a couple of places! Does your wife have a copy of her article online that we could read? Can't WAIT to try Mo's and their Halibut & Chips. What's the name of the School Bus Beach Buggy place? Sounds like my kids would love it. Thanks again!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We personally think that Dooger's has better fish and chips than Mo's. Just our opinion. d & j


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If you are going to eat at Mo's, I would recommend their chowder with a side of garlic-cheese bread. The Mo's at Otter Rock is very close to Beverly Beach and is right next to the Devil's Punch Bowl. Here is their menu. They do not serve fried fish at this location.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Okay ... for those of you who have stayed at FORT STEVENS (wow; this is a huge park) - which loop and/or which site is the best? I've heard there's a newer section and an older section; some loops/sites are more forested and private; others are more open. We'd like a newer hookup site (sewer not necessary) that has a bit more privacy (trees). Any recommendations????

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wercsje (Jul 6, 2007)

We stayed in section L here is the reservation number they are ver helpful. Try to get a spot with the least amount of trafic flow. Reservations: 800-452-5687


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We stayed at bullards beach state park. It had a great beach, cold but nice. There was a lighthouse to tour. The beach is a little walk from the camping area. The park was super clean and the people were really nice. The town there was also fun to go to.


----------

